# green severum and blood parrot laid eggs



## rewindthelies (Dec 14, 2010)

i have a 5" green severum with a smaller blood parrot in their own tank. they have been together since i got them over a year ago. well now my severum is guarding the rock in their tank that now has eggs all over it while my blood parrot is just hanging out in the corners. the severum chases anything away.
i cant tell the sex of either. im just shocked i havent done anything special to get them to do this.

what should i do now?


----------

